# [Debian 5 x64Bit]Problem mit Apache2 installation mit PHP 5.2.8



## Golumserbe (3. Juni 2011)

Guten Tag,

Ich versuche schon den ganzen Tag, Apache2 mit PHP 5.2.8 zu installieren scheitere immer wieder daran. Ich habe auch schon Google durchforstet und kein gescheites TuT gefunden, somit wende ich mich an euch.

Ich brauche PHP 5.2.8 auf meinen Debian 5 64 Bit Server. ich hoffe ihr könnt mir die Installation in kurzen Schritten erklären, ich sage dazu das ich unehrfahren bin. Für SSH Befehle wäre ich euch dankbar.

mfg

Golumserbe


----------



## Arne Buchwald (4. Juni 2011)

Hallo Golumserbe,

da gibt es eigentlich HowTos an jeder Ecke. Welchem HowTo bist du gefolgt und wo sind Fehler aufgetreten?

Im Zweifelsfall gucke dir einfach mal http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-debian-lenny-ispconfig3 an (insb. ab Punkt 8).

Viele Gruesse,
Arne


----------



## Golumserbe (4. Juni 2011)

Arne Buchwald hat gesagt.:


> Hallo Golumserbe,
> 
> da gibt es eigentlich HowTos an jeder Ecke. Welchem HowTo bist du gefolgt und wo sind Fehler aufgetreten?
> 
> ...



Guten Tag,

Ich kenne das HowTo. leider hat mir dies nicht weiter geholfen. PHP 5.2.8 bekomme ich installiert, aber nicht in Apache2 integriert. Ich weiß noch das man die alte .bin löschen muss und einen Symlink auf die neue setzen muss.

Ich weiß nicht mehr wo die Speicherplatz ist und wie das nochmal genau geht, da ich das nicht mehr so oft gemacht habe.

mfg

Golumserbe


----------

